# Help! Tupperdor humidity too high



## Mr. Bad Example (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently started keeping about a dozen cigars in a small snap-ware tupperdor with a single Boveda 72% packet. I've got a Xikar digital hygrometer in it, and it's reading 77%. The cigars and Boveda packet have been in the tupperdor for a couple days now.

I calibrated the hygrometer (twice). Both times I left it overnight in a zip-lock bag with wet salt. Both times it read 69% before calibration.

I'm new at this, and can't figure out what is wrong. What's more likely...that the hygrometer is reading high and everything is fine, or thing really are damper than they should be?

Any ideas how to figure out what's really going on? Or should I just quit worrying as long as the cigars are burning fine and I don't see any signs of mold or other damage? Thanks.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr. Bad Example said:


> I calibrated the hygrometer (twice). Both times I left it overnight in a zip-lock bag with wet salt. Both times it read 69% before calibration.


There's something wrong here. You should be reading very close to 75% the second time you checked, if you had done the salt test right. Did the hygrometer read 76% when you pressed the "Calibrate" button?

Try taking out the battery and putting it back in to make sure you don't have a weird battery contact on your hygrometer. For some strange reason, this seems to fix some issues with Xikar hygrometer.


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Mar 22, 2011)

Tman said:


> There's something wrong here. You should be reading very close to 75% the second time you checked, if you had done the salt test right. Did the hygrometer read 76% when you pressed the "Calibrate" button?


I should have been clearer. I removed the battery between the two calibrations to reset the hygrometer.

I should run another overnight salt test though, without resetting it, and see if I get 75. Don't know why I didn't think of that already.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I couldnt get control of my humidity in my tuppar ware either until I switched to kitty litter


----------



## damagedcase (Jul 10, 2010)

I had a similar problem with mine for the first little bit. The rH would spike all the time. I have figured the reason was that because it is totally sealed. I just cracked open a corner for a day or so and it would drop down to around 68% - 71%. I use a little tub of silica gel that i try to keep only slightly moist. so far i've been able to maintain the levels all winter. I just check it every couple days. if its high I open up a corner to let it breathe a bit. or open the whole thing up and take one out. then seal it back up.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr. Bad Example said:


> I should have been clearer. I removed the battery between the two calibrations to reset the hygrometer.
> 
> I should run another overnight salt test though, without resetting it, and see if I get 75. Don't know why I didn't think of that already.


THAT makes much more sense! It just means your salt test is consistent. Press "Calibrate" inside your Ziploc at the end of your salt test. Don't take the battery out! You'll need to recalibrate every time you remove battery on Xikar hygro.


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

In terms of hygros,I would highly suggest to go with the Caliber 3 hygro.It's so much more hassle free compared to all others.Mainly because it's "self" calibrating.No more salt test nonsense.Salt tests are total waste of time and annoying.I know,I've been through it when I was new to cigar world.The Caliber 3 is no more expensive than all the others.When replacing the battery,just pop in the new battery,and your good to go.I wish I had of bought one right from the get go.And in terms of accuracy,don't try to beat it,because you can't.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Your salt test seems to be on the drier end though. If the Boveda is indicating 77%, I would trust that readout. Your salt test should be very close to 75%.

I did this salt test with HygroSet, but you can apply this to Xikar too. Is your salt test pretty much dead on with my method?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/280846-how-do-salt-test.html

Also, remember that you'll need a bigger salt sample if you are using a big Ziploc bag.


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Mar 22, 2011)

Tman said:


> *Tman's salt test post (my low post count won't allow me to post links yet, even when quoting other members) :rant:


That's pretty much what my salt tests have been--same blue bottlecap, same size ziplock. I didn't stir the salt/water mix, and had less air in the bag, but otherwise the same.

Last night, I ran another salt test without first removing the battery from the hygrometer. If everything were working right with my previous calibration attempt and the latest salt test, it should be reading pretty close to 75. It's at 78.

This tells me that the hygrometer is probably reading high, and that the 77 it shows in the tupperdor is probably more like 74. Higher than I expected with the 72 Boveda pack, but not as high as I thought.

Maybe I should switch to the 69 Boveda packs and quit worrying.

Thanks for your help, everyone.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck! I know salt test can be a pain in the butt.

Stir the salt and inflate the bag next time. They seem like a minor element, but you don't want the sensor to be covered and stirring the salt actually increases the exchange surface of the salt mix to give you better results.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

In a tupperware, the RH get's a lot higher. I would switch to lower % Boveda packs or just drop a little bit of KL to absorb the excess humidity. The complete seal of the tupperware can really increase the RH quite a bit. Hope everything works out!


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Run the salt tests for at least 24-36 hours, over night is to short a test. Salt tests do work... They set the unit to read correctly 75% rh. At other rh's perhaps, self resetting who knows.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you have any Spanish Cedar in it? SC will help regulate your humidity. Craig was spot on with the longer salt test. Give those a try and keep us posted.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Also a small amount of uncented silica kitty litter ( very cheap, in small open top container), 50-60% damp/wet without the 72% pack will regulate (absorbes and gives off moisture to do this) interrior to 67-70%. If the container is somewhat see through, place your hygrometer where you can see it from the outside without popping open the lid all the time.. Workable ideas.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

MrMayorga said:


> Do you have any Spanish Cedar in it? SC will help regulate your humidity. Craig was spot on with the longer salt test. Give those a try and keep us posted.


+1. This helps to absorb and release humidity.

plus the typical salt test should be done for 48hrs. The longer the better. Try the xikar unit with just the boveda pack for say 3 to 4 hours and see what that is reading. Might give you more of a idea.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Add on to post #14, only use DISTILLED water..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MrMayorga said:


> Do you have any Spanish Cedar in it? SC will help regulate your humidity. Craig was spot on with the longer salt test. Give those a try and keep us posted.


Exactly...I have at least 8 tupperadors and if you don't line the bottom of the unit with cedar you're going to experience HIGH percentage of RH. You need that cedar to help regulate it. In some of my bigger Tupperadors I just use old cigar boxes and place my singles in there...the box itself takes a few days to acclimate the RH but when it does you won't have any worries. Lining the bottom of the unit with the cedar sheets will adjust pretty quick. K/L or beads will be your friend here.


----------



## er_gan (Feb 21, 2011)

I can confirm that adding a cigar box to your tupperdor helps stabilize your RH significantly.


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Mar 22, 2011)

er_gan said:


> I can confirm that adding a cigar box to your tupperdor helps stabilize your RH significantly.


That's what I did, and it seems to be working. Thanks all!


----------

